# О препаратах для профилактики и лечения гриппа



## Гарри (9 Ноя 2012)

Начался сезон простуд, ОРЗ и гриппа. Людям с заболеваниями ОДА, эта зараза еще больше добавляет проблем.
Данный форум  обладает определенной независимостью суждений.
Что скажут наши уважаемые врачи о препарате Арбидол, который активно лоббировала маркиза  д'Арбидол, она же Голикова вместе со своей подружкой  Малышевой?
В сети сколько сайтов, столько мнений.  Действительно ли доказана его эффективность, или это очередная гигантская афера?
И вообще, какой из препаратов действительно является мощным, эффективным средством профилактики и лечения ОРЗ и гриппа?
Интересуют  только  полноценные препараты, а не БАДы, травяные сборы и т.д.
Спасибо….


----------



## maximilian77 (29 Ноя 2012)

что значит полноценные препараты? то что предлагает фармакология на сегодняшний день ?


----------



## katerina1 (29 Ноя 2012)

Насколько нас тут учат - грипп не лечится, снимаются только симптомы всякими препаратами. Его надо вылежать и снимать температуру, бороться с кашлем и насморком, много много пить, а главное вылежать! И все... Самое страшное - это осложнения после гриппа, надо следить и проходить врача. Чтоб послушал... Нам делают каждый год в начале осени прививки против 11 видов самых тяжелых форм гриппа: свиного и птичьего в том числе. Я и муж и дети довольны..


----------



## katerina1 (29 Ноя 2012)

Тут нет в продаже препаратов против гриппа! Только против температуры (на основе парацетамола) и против кашля...


----------



## maximilian77 (29 Ноя 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> насколько нас тут учат-грипп не лечиться.снимаються только симптомы всякими припоратами.его надо вылежать и снимать температуру.бороться с кашлем и насморком,много много пить а главное вылежать! и все...самое страшное это осложнения после гриппа-надо следить и проходить врача.чтоб послушал...нам делают каждый год в начале осени прививки против 11 видов самых тяжелых форм гриппа.свинного и птичего в том числе.я и муж и дети довольны..


я конечно не одобряю прививок ----в этом я солидарен с залмановым,был такой дядька грамотный,лечил ленина и крупскую.ну а в остальном согласен почти во всём.только сбивать температуру различными препаратами я бы поостерёгся да и незачем если не зашкаливает под 40 и выше


----------



## maximilian77 (29 Ноя 2012)

есть препараты из арсенала гомеопатов


----------

